
Teaching Computer Science To High School Students On The Way To Work - gz5
http://avc.com/2014/04/teaching-computer-science-to-high-school-students-on-the-way-to-work/
======
VLM
[http://www.tealsk12.org/](http://www.tealsk12.org/)

Oh no, this kind of false drivel:

"The U.S. is facing a shortage of CS graduates." I guess if you're going to
lie, go for the really big lie.

Also a glance at the website implies they don't teach CS but more IT, how to
code. Not that there's anything wrong with that totally different somewhat
related topic. But don't bake cookies and call it your chemistry class.

Mixed feelings here. They're doing something that is inherently very good for
the kids, but they're misnaming the program and the reasoning is based on
outright lies. The good should outweigh the bad on average...

------
gz5
I love this concept and think this model has serious legs across all domains.

As a student, hearing more voices and perspectives, some that will immediately
resonate, is invaluable.

Teachers meanwhile supplement their knowledge with SMEs from various domains.

The SMEs add interactions that they don't get in their day to day, also
gaining access to new perspectives.

Administrators improve their curriculum, environment and experience without
huge budget changes.

Win, win, win, win?

